# Stuff and Things > Sights and Sounds >  Country Music - Favorites

## QuaseMarco

Lets start an new thread for Country Music  - only -
Here's one to start us off: 




..............memories of some wild redneck times in NC ...... real downhome folk....

----------

LongTermGuy (07-17-2014)

----------


## LongTermGuy

obama-crying.jpg

----------



----------


## old wood

Well...I guess it depends on the definition. I'm BIG on bluegrass/Americana...NOT on thee Commercial Nashville "Product"

Emmy Lou Harris, Gillian Welch, Del McCoury, Rumpke Mt Boys, Steve Earle, Dave Alvin, Alison Kraus, David Grisman, Nanci Griffith, Old and In the Way, Sam Bush.  and a few you never heard of.

----------

LongTermGuy (07-17-2014)

----------


## sotmfs



----------



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## gamewell45

Narvell Felts, Freddy Fender, Hank Thompson, Dolly Parton, Johnny Cash.

----------


## Roadmaster



----------


## Roadmaster



----------


## Roadmaster

Sorry I know Brantley and Scotty.

----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------

LongTermGuy (07-18-2014)

----------


## sotmfs



----------

LongTermGuy (07-18-2014),metheron (07-18-2014)

----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------



----------


## Roadmaster



----------

LongTermGuy (07-18-2014)

----------


## Roadmaster

New and old ones

----------


## Roadmaster

I love this song and Reba

----------

LongTermGuy (07-18-2014)

----------


## QuaseMarco

Wow lots of great songs..........

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------


## QuaseMarco



----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

LongTermGuy (07-18-2014)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

LongTermGuy (07-18-2014)

----------


## Roadmaster



----------

DeadEye (07-18-2014)

----------


## metheron

I like my women just a little on the trashy side!!

----------

DeadEye (07-18-2014),LongTermGuy (07-18-2014)

----------


## Roadmaster



----------

DeadEye (07-18-2014),LongTermGuy (07-18-2014)

----------


## DeadEye



----------

metheron (07-18-2014)

----------


## metheron



----------


## DeadEye



----------

metheron (07-18-2014)

----------


## metheron



----------


## DeadEye



----------



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------

metheron (07-19-2014)

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## Bland



----------

DeadEye (07-19-2014),metheron (07-19-2014)

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## QuaseMarco

> 


Great song.... classic..... obviously before he got saved.  :Smiley20:

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

DeadEye (07-21-2014)

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## JackDallas

> 


Jewel is still alive.

----------


## JackDallas

> Well...I guess it depends on the definition. I'm BIG on bluegrass/Americana...NOT on thee Commercial Nashville "Product"
> 
> Emmy Lou Harris, Gillian Welch, Del McCoury, Rumpke Mt Boys, Steve Earle, Dave Alvin, Alison Kraus, David Grisman, Nanci Griffith, Old and In the Way, Sam Bush.  and a few you never heard of.

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------

LongTermGuy (07-24-2014)

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## Viewpoint



----------

LongTermGuy (07-24-2014)

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------

Roadmaster (07-26-2014)

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------

LongTermGuy (07-27-2014)

----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## LongTermGuy



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## QuaseMarco

Southern Rock__From the album ''Georgia Satellites'' (1986)




GEORGIA SATELLITES - Keep Your Hands To Yourself

----------


## LongTermGuy

*There's A Girl In Texas...`Classic trace here`*

----------


## QuaseMarco

For @fyrenza and her company

----------

fyrenza (09-13-2014)

----------


## fyrenza

Thank you!!!  (How SWEET of you!  x0x0x )

----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## QuaseMarco

My wife tells me this all the time...... get off that politics site..... your wasting your time.....

----------


## QuaseMarco

Here's a great party song!

----------


## DeadEye

Sounds like a bunch of damned rednecks,,,,,my kind of people  :Smiley20:

----------



----------


## DeadEye



----------



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## Coolwalker

My country music favorites are the ones I don't hear. I was born in to Rock and Roll, worked in Rock and Roll and country has too much twang for my taste(s).

----------


## DeadEye

> My country music favorites are the ones I don't hear. I was born in to Rock and Roll, worked in Rock and Roll and country has too much twang for my taste(s).


Well, I'm glad we got that cleared up. I was raised country but I do enjoy all types of music but not rap or this culture shock shit they call music nowadays.

----------


## Coolwalker

> Well, I'm glad we got that cleared up. I was raised country but I do enjoy all types of music but not rap or this culture shock shit they call music nowadays.


_"This culture shock shit they call music"_ is not music...rap is not music...rap was coined way back by Black poets as a means of conversing...adding electronics to sing-song-speech is not music. Music is created by musicians, not computers @DeadEye. My wife, like you, enjoys all types of music. Me, not so much. Classical puts me to sleep, jazz has way to many leaders who all have to put a "stinger" on at the end and country, well even though I live in Virginia and lived for some time in Georgia, I never liked the sound...too tin-sounding. Sure, country makes more money than anything else, but that isn't a selling point for me.

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## EvilObamaClone



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## Roadmaster



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## Rickity Plumber

Even though I am not a fan of CW music, I have always been a big fan of Johnny Cash. My grandmother would race around town in her big Cadillacs listening to Cash and I always thought she was way cool. She would put down the top on her big Cady and everyone in town had there eyes on me (or so I thought). The movie with Joaquin Phillips was great.  






Rest in peace Johnny Cash.

----------



----------


## DeadEye

Let's not forget I'm a redneck.

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## Sheldonna

> Lets start an new thread for Country Music  - only -
> Here's one to start us off: 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..............memories of some wild redneck times in NC ...... real downhome folk....

----------


## DeadEye

One of my many favorites

----------


## DeadEye

Yea, we rednecks know how to use a bow.

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## OptimaFemina



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye

Ya won't to make the bonds that tie? Take your family fishing.

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye

This one has some geddit up to it.

----------


## Fast Eddy



----------


## Fast Eddy



----------

DeadEye (05-15-2015)

----------


## Fast Eddy



----------

DeadEye (05-15-2015)

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## East of the Beast

[COLOR=#FFFFFF !important]*2:39*[/COLOR]

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## East of the Beast

*/*

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## goosey



----------

Fast Eddy (05-28-2015)

----------


## goosey

http://m.youtube.com/results?q=count...0time&amp;sm=1

----------


## goosey



----------


## goosey

https://m.youtube.com/results?q=sist...0live&amp;sm=1

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## sotmfs



----------

DeadEye (06-19-2015)

----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------

DeadEye (06-19-2015)

----------


## DeadEye



----------

sotmfs (06-19-2015)

----------


## DeadEye

This is for my next door neighbor. He's a highway patrolman. Never met a nicer guy.

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------

Fast Eddy (06-19-2015)

----------


## sotmfs

I saw Kenny Rogers and the First Edition back in the late sixties.

----------


## DeadEye



----------

Fast Eddy (06-19-2015)

----------


## DeadEye



----------

Fast Eddy (06-19-2015)

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## sotmfs

I do this at karaoke.

----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs

My favorite version

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye

Waylon done this woman wrong

----------

Fast Eddy (08-28-2015)

----------


## Fast Eddy



----------

DeadEye (06-19-2015)

----------


## DeadEye



----------

Fast Eddy (08-28-2015)

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------

sotmfs (06-20-2015)

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye

If you are looking for answers,,,

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------

Fast Eddy (08-28-2015)

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------

Fast Eddy (08-28-2015)

----------


## DeadEye



----------

Fast Eddy (08-28-2015)

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## QuaseMarco



----------


## QuaseMarco



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## GreenEyedLady



----------

Fast Eddy (08-28-2015)

----------


## GreenEyedLady



----------


## GreenEyedLady



----------



----------


## QuaseMarco



----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

GreenEyedLady (08-23-2015)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------



----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------


## gamewell45

Rosanne Cash - Runaway Train

----------


## DeadEye



----------



----------


## DeadEye



----------

Fast Eddy (08-28-2015)

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## Unrepentant Rebel

> Lets start an new thread for Country Music  - only -
> Here's one to start us off: 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..............memories of some wild redneck times in NC ...... real downhome folk....



 I hate what is called Cunt Tree music these days. 

 The "males" sound like retarded inbred cowfuckers, and the caterwauling rodeo whores are even worse.

 I will not shop in a store playing Cunt Tree music; if I hear it, I complain to management, and leave without purchasing anything.

 Yeah, I am that kind of asshole.

----------


## HoneyBee

> I hate what is called Cunt Tree music these days. 
> 
>  The "males" sound like retarded inbred cowfuckers, and the caterwauling rodeo whores are even worse.
> 
>  I will not shop in a store playing Cunt Tree music; if I hear it, I complain to management, and leave without purchasing anything.
> 
>  Yeah, I am that kind of asshole.



Well ill I agree with the last sentence!

----------


## Unrepentant Rebel

> Well ill I agree with the last sentence!



Bite me!!!


; - )

----------


## DeadEye

> I hate what is called Cunt Tree music these days. 
> 
>  The "males" sound like retarded inbred cowfuckers, and the caterwauling rodeo whores are even worse.
> 
>  I will not shop in a store playing Cunt Tree music; if I hear it, I complain to management, and leave without purchasing anything.
> 
>  Yeah, I am that kind of asshole.


I'm glad you got that off your chest and I agree you are that kind of asshole  :Smile:

----------

HoneyBee (08-24-2015)

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------


## HoneyBee

> Bite me!!!
> 
> 
> ; - )



My doc has me on a low fat diet. Sorry.

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------

Fast Eddy (08-28-2015)

----------


## DeadEye



----------

Fast Eddy (08-28-2015)

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## Fast Eddy

I always liked this song, I wonder if it could be played in  today's PC environment.

----------

DeadEye (08-28-2015)

----------


## Fast Eddy



----------

DeadEye (08-28-2015)

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------



----------


## QuaseMarco

> 


Shit yeah !!!

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------


## QuaseMarco



----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## protectionist

> Well...I guess it depends on the definition. I'm BIG on bluegrass/Americana...NOT on thee Commercial Nashville "Product"
> 
> Emmy Lou Harris, Gillian Welch, Del McCoury, Rumpke Mt Boys, Steve Earle, Dave Alvin, Alison Kraus, David Grisman, Nanci Griffith, Old and In the Way, Sam Bush.  and a few you never heard of.


You may be old wood, but I'm old SCHOOL when it comes to Bluegrass, >>  the Country Gentlemen, Ralph Stanley & the Clinch Mt. Boys, Jimmy Martin & the Sunny Mountain Boys, Jim & Jesse & the Virginia Boys, Don Reno, Bill Harrell, & Red Smiley, the Bluegrass Cardinals, Bill Monroe & the Bluegrass Boys, Lester Flatt & Earl Scruggs, Ted Lundy & the Southern Mt. Boys,  Larry Sparks, & the Lonesome Ramblers, the Osborne Brothers, etc.

----------

DeadEye (10-21-2015)

----------


## protectionist



----------


## protectionist



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## Captain Kirk!



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------

